# Domain registration



## GSquadron (Sep 21, 2012)

I was looking to register a domain name and found a very interesting deal.
When i wanted to register just to see how much would that cost, I got a * at the end of the price. 
I clicked at the bottom of the page to see what it had to do with the price and saw
2 free things like photo shoot and smth else as they were ad-supported.
What does that mean? They will show up at the website?


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 22, 2012)

what registrar was it?


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 22, 2012)

Cannot remember. It was an unknown registrar, i never heard of it before.
It just sounded a bit of suspicious as an offer.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 22, 2012)

If you don't know don't register....

I recommend namecheap.


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 22, 2012)

I found it.
Its MadDogDomains
http://www.maddogdomains.com/domains/search.aspx?isc=mddgdic05&ci=1774&prog_id=maddogdomains

What do you think about it?
Also, your offer on namecheap, is pricier than maddogs.
And it also offers e-mail which is VERY important i guess.

My mind is blowing off with these domainz, all have weird offers.
The more i search the less i am decided.
Don't know what to do.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 22, 2012)

The "free extras" that MadDog gives you is basically the same thing you get (personal control over your domain) from any good registrar. 
A quick look threw up a red flag. Why is there a fee to change your domain registration contact  information?
E-mail? You will get e-mail accounts for your domain with whoever you host it with, and the registrar should be able to contact you via your registration e-mail (separate from the domain) in the event they need to contact you.
Domain locking? Every good registrar has in-place methods to ensure that domains are secure and can only be modified by the valid owner. This is just a marketing gimmick.

Your best bet would be to look around for reviews of the registrar(s) and see if there are a lot of complaints leveled at them, or to just get a sense of how satisfied people are with them.


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 22, 2012)

Well i saw at godaddy i had to pay money for the e-mail account you@domain.com and it was a lot of money.

I was reading a book and it was written that if the domain name is more than 12$ it is very overpriced.
Now i read other reviews which say if you pay more than 10$ its overpriced.
What is the real price???

This is a review i found
http://smallbusiness-domain.com/highest_ranked_domain_name_top_10?sbsid=google_

Actually i really want to choose godaddy for the name and hosting, but i am confused for the e-mail.
I think an e-mail is a must in a website.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 22, 2012)

When you host your site somewhere, you will get e-mail accounts for the domain. 
You don't need to pay the registrar for that (unless you are also paying them to host the site).

For instance, my domain is registered with Network Solutions and is hosted by InMotion.
InMotion gives me all kinds of stuff for what I consider really cheap for a business class site.


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 22, 2012)

So if i buy both domain and host on godaddy i will have to pay them for the e-mail?


----------



## Kreij (Sep 22, 2012)

You will be charged a domain registration fee (yearly fee) and you will have to pay a monthly hosting fee.
The e-mail accounts should be included with the hosting.
Some places will register the domain free if you host with them (at least for the first year).


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 22, 2012)

I know the domain name and the hosting have to be payed.
I mean the e-mail on godaddy for example is not!
Do you know any free e-mails with the registration of the domain?


----------



## Kreij (Sep 22, 2012)

Why do you need e-mails with the registration?

For instance, when you register dishnica.com you get the domain. At this point you don't need an e-mail address for the domain as the site does not exist anywhere.

When you have it hosted somewhere you will get several e-mail accounts (like aleksander@dishinca.com or whatever you want) incuded with the hosting that use the hosting site's mail servers. You then just point the domain's DNS addresses to the hosting site's DNS servers so people can get to it using the URL.

If GoDaddy does not incude e-mail accounts in the cost of the hosting, I would definitely look somewhere else.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 24, 2012)

avoid godaddy at all costs.... nothing but issues... thier domain management interface is very confusing and busy and un-intuitive and also crashes firefox, They push you to purchase eveything on thier site, and they were supportive of sopa/pipa....

namecheap has a far better interface for managing the domains excellent customer service (had issues transferring off godaddy and namecheap helped me since godaddy was being a bitch about it), is cheaper, and did not support sopa/pipa...


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow i totally hate sopa/pipa
But i was suggested by godaddy from my friends
Why did godaddy support sopa/pipa???
Also, hosted domains means how many websites can you link to the hosting server?


EDIT: i saw namecheap offers and its really tempting. There is even a 14 days money back, so i will go with it.
Do you have any experience with namecheap and what is the result.
Thanks!


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 24, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Wow i totally hate sopa/pipa
> But i was suggested by godaddy from my friends
> Why did godaddy support sopa/pipa???
> Also, hosted domains means how many websites can you link to the hosting server?
> ...



I do and it's great as mentioned above...


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 25, 2012)

I would recommend surpasshosting.  The cheapest prices for the service I have seen for quite some time, domain registration + hosting.  Also has cPanel, which is very nice.


----------



## Evan (Oct 5, 2012)

I will suggest you namesilo.com.


----------

